# John Williams | Of Grit and Glory (ESPN College Football)



## zolhof (Tuesday at 1:44 PM)

The GOAT strikes again!  Can't wait for a proper audio-only release.











John Williams Writes New Theme for ESPN College Football Championship (EXCLUSIVE)


Legendary composer John Williams has written an original theme for ESPN’s College Football Playoff National Championship, airing at 7:30 p.m. Eastern Monday night prior to the TCU-Georgia gam…




variety.com


----------



## clisma (Tuesday at 2:14 PM)

Oh man, this is going to start another debate about whether JW can still write good themes, innit?


----------



## FireGS (Tuesday at 2:46 PM)

Hard to tell. Can everyone stfu? Is there a version without VO? lol


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Tuesday at 3:27 PM)

I'm glad he got the gig. Maybe something like this can help his career along.


----------



## clisma (Tuesday at 3:36 PM)

Man, people are funny today!


----------



## KEM (Tuesday at 10:21 PM)

Too bad the game didn’t live up to the hype, it was one of the least competitive games I’ve ever seen


----------



## José Herring (Tuesday at 11:32 PM)

He's the victim of his own success. If anybody else had written it I would think that it was marvelous. If I wrote it, I'd be patting myself on the back for the rest of my life. But because JW's wrote it, for him, it's just middle of the road. His Olympic theme in '84 tops this by far imo.


----------



## darrenwonnacott (Wednesday at 4:24 AM)

zolhof said:


> The GOAT strikes again!  Can't wait for a proper audio-only release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing!


----------



## Oakran (Wednesday at 6:52 AM)

It sounds great ! Can't wait to hear it without the voice over.
I like the fact that he went back to that classy vintage 80s Williams's vibe  Sounds refreshing.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Wednesday at 6:59 AM)

I actually quite love it. Classic John Williams in sports mode. Nice orchestral performance too.


----------



## tebling (Wednesday at 7:49 AM)

I agree with @José Herring. There's nothing not to like here - and really, any one of us would be thrilled to have composed it - but by JW standards it feels a bit phoned in. Apart from a few moments like the planing trumpets at 2:24 and the contrasting chord at the end (3:48), I didn't feel the commanding presence of JW's distinctive voice here.


----------



## José Herring (Wednesday at 11:17 AM)

FireGS said:


> Hard to tell. Can everyone stfu? Is there a version without VO? lol


Did anybody else spot the brief shot of OJ Simpson in this? I bet the editors thought that nobody would recognize a young OJ with a fro. But, I was a fan of his back then.


----------



## KEM (Wednesday at 11:18 AM)

José Herring said:


> Did anybody else spot the brief shot of OJ Simpson in this? I bet the editors thought that nobody would recognize a young OJ with a fro. But, I was a fan of his back then.



Well he was an amazing player, there’s no denying that


----------



## José Herring (Wednesday at 11:22 AM)

KEM said:


> Well he was an amazing player, there’s no denying that


He was the best. 

I tell people that my two favorite sports heros as a boy in the 70's were OJ and Bruce Jenner. I sure can pick 'em.


----------



## KEM (Wednesday at 12:54 PM)

José Herring said:


> He was the best.
> 
> I tell people that my two favorite sports heros as a boy in the 70's where OJ and Bruce Jenner. I sure can pick 'em.



They should’ve thrown Aaron Hernandez in there too, I mean he was also a great player so…


----------



## I like music (Wednesday at 2:35 PM)

I definitely want to get a good listen in without the voiceovers.

The same goes for Dear Basketball (now that was _amazing_)


----------



## ScoringFilm (Today at 3:29 AM)

Another sports anthem from 2012 (never released as audio only):


----------



## José Herring (Today at 1:32 PM)

ScoringFilm said:


> Another sports anthem from 2012 (never released as audio only):



That was great writing! Wow.


----------



## Stringtree (Today at 3:33 PM)

I'm not coming away whistling anything from it. It's a sweet woo-piece for sportsball, but... 

Monday Night Football is wayyy more common-clay than this expensive confection.


----------

